# Booting FreeBSD Error #######



## sowanted (Jun 23, 2010)

hello,

i try to install ipfw, so i changed my rc.conf file. when i reboot my server it cant open.
Than my server owner said to me it have read only error. so he thinked its HDD have some problem. 
They check to my hdd another pc than put it again old pc.

i have kvm panel now. when i try to boot freebsd it have this error :







thanks.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jun 23, 2010)

Don't post questions in the Howtos & FAQs Forum -> Posting in Howtos & FAQs


----------



## sowanted (Jun 24, 2010)

sorry, somebody can help to me ?


----------



## fronclynne (Jun 24, 2010)

I'm suspecting a stuck key, or a flaky KVM.  You might try just plugging a regular monitor & keyboard in, if you can.

Sorry if this isn't helpful.


----------



## sowanted (Jun 24, 2010)

another thinks?


----------



## sub_mesa (Jun 24, 2010)

This is an issue when you labeled the disk with wrong geometry.

`fdisk -B /dev/ad0` and `bsdlabel -B /dev/ad0s1` would solve it likely.
You would need to do that from a fixit-environment or similar.


----------



## sowanted (Jun 24, 2010)

thanks for answer,

but when i try to this command `fdisk -B /dev/ad0` in fixit console
it says :

```
fdisk: cannot open disk /dev/ad0: No file or directory
```


----------



## sowanted (Jun 25, 2010)

i really need help please somebady help me beacause i need my files


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Jun 25, 2010)

(Maybe) related to the "not enough devices" problem
solved by kldloading
geom_mbr.ko, geom_bsd.ko geom_label.ko
Maybe not though.

In answer only to post # 7.  and Conjecture


----------



## sub_mesa (Jun 25, 2010)

sowanted: you would have to replace 'ad0' with the name of your boot disk, of course. ad0 is the primary master parallel ATA device; but your disk may be called ad1, ada0 or da0 for example. That's really basic stuff; you should know the name of your disk! If you don't, find it out by looking at the dmesg output:


```
dmesg | grep ad
dmesg | grep da
```


----------

